# Making fordite 2nd attempt



## pssherman (May 26, 2021)

Here are the results of my 2nd attempt at making fordite. I placed the mold in the oven and flowed out the powder after every 7 layers. I used 56 layers to produce the block. This took 4 to 5 hours and 11 ounces of powder to complete. There are still some bubbles but they should be able to be filled with CA during turning.

I will make another attempt using a lab hot plate to continuously flow out the powder.


----------



## eteska (May 26, 2021)

Very interesting. Can’t wait to see what they look like on a pen.


----------



## pssherman (May 26, 2021)

Here is a mesa pen made from one of the 2nd attempt blanks.


----------

